# Motu M2 M4 Firmware and driver update



## SlHarder (Jun 23, 2020)

FWIW

I updated my Motu M2 firmware and driver. I tested on a large template where it was easy to force clicking. I am able to run buffer size 2 steps down compared to previously.

YMMV


----------



## Markrs (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks for the info, I will update the firmware on my M2


----------



## Mornats (Jun 29, 2020)

Tempted to buy one to replace my Focusrite Forte especially as they have the Sabre DAC in them.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 29, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Tempted to buy one to replace my Focusrite Forte especially as they have the Sabre DAC in them.



Nervous ! Was headed to Fact Refurb Clarett 4Pre USB at $530. (when available). B&H Photo has new
MOTU M4 4x4 USB Type-C Audio Interface @ $220. ! Is this truly on par or better ? Assume new firmware, but available in any case.


----------



## Mornats (Jun 29, 2020)

Well, I was curious about the MOTUs as I'd heard good things about them with regards to latency. My Forte is working ok at the moment although it's discontinued so the drivers from a few years ago are the latest and best they're ever gonna be. So at some point they may fail me altogether. Then someone mentioned that the Sabre is considered to be one of the best DACs around and it got me thinking about whether it could drive my 250 ohm DT 880 Pros better than the Forte. So hearing about this firmware update that improves latency piqued my interest again.

A question about what we mean by latency... I'm interested in running Reaper with larger templates at 128 samples (64 would be great but 128 is perfectly workable for me) on an i7 4790k (4.5ghz) with 32GB RAM and not so much about recording a live instrument (although I'll do that every so often too).


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 29, 2020)

THX! Maybe in similar situation soon with DAW #1 running pair of Saffire Pro14(s) ..... aging as well.
DAW #2 already has Schiit Audio DAC + Amp for DT880 Pro 600-ohm. Problem now is no additional audio connections available to Win10 Pro /Reaper Desktop PC. Seems crazy that there do not seem to be other types of connecting devices than various multi-channel configs of Audio I/F(s).
Thinking to add decent, dedicated Microphone Preamp ..... but no place to plug in !


----------

